# Tesco Pink car shampoo VERY GOOD



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

My wife got some if theis as a wee pressie for me.. it is very very good better tean Megs for shine and only a cople of quid. Smells of cherries as well!! I hightl recommend getting some!:thumb:


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll second that im on my second bottle and the shine it gives is a1:thumb: suds galore also and smells beautiful:argie:


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

Iv seen this in Tesco before. Perhaps the badge snob in me thought "no, that can't be any good". Shame on me! Ill try some of that.
Detritus.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

TBH the dear stuff is not always the best the main plus with the megs is its soo thick it will last for ages!!!!


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Really good on black as it produces a really glossy finish


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm convinced, I'm off to Tesco


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Its called Tesco eco shampoo and wax and its just under £2 for a ltr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which one did you get it from? The new one in Willenhall is quite small and doesn't stock much! 

Dudley?


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Its in willenhall,just as you walk in its the 3 aisle opp lightbulbs and stuff


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers mate!

Any other Tesco bargains while I'm in there??


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

no thats it matey unless you like the magic tree air freshener-black ice at less then a pound unlike some places that charge £1.99


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Any other Tesco bargains while I'm in there??


Their auto MF cloth is pretty good for general cleaning.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

jason78 said:


> Its called Tesco eco shampoo and wax and its just under £2 for a ltr


 Are you talking about the same as Ronnie? IIRC, the Eco stuff isn't pink, but white??


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Are you talking about the same as Ronnie? IIRC, the Eco stuff isn't pink, but white??


i stand corrected obviously there's two products as you say,the eco shampoo is white/cream colour.I havent seen the pink stuff in there to be honest but i'd still recommend this:thumb:

blame it on my colourblindness


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The stuff in the blue bottle, Tesco Wash & Wax is best avoided.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=55670&highlight=pink+wheels
I could have told you all this ages ago!
Its great stuff.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yea its the pink wheels but the Eco stuff is equally as good!!


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I have the white Tescos Eco stuff and its nothing special. . Thats compared to ***** carwash ( green stuff from Halfords) and the pink Megs stuff as well. Obviously thats a not fair price comparison just my observation in terms of lubricity and finish.

I wish I could buy the ***** stuff in larger quantities. Does anyone know if it is available anywhere in bulk.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Any other Tesco bargains while I'm in there??


Extra Tasty cooked chickens are OK !


----------



## ethos (Jun 24, 2007)

I get the 3 microfibres for 89p at tescos.... fine for doing alloys / metal / windows / leather etc...


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Bought some of the applicator pads(3 in the pack) the other day ..the ones with the velcro handle £3
They also had 500ml AG Fast glass for £2.50 on offer...which seems a good price..


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Could anyone post a picture please?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Duragloss 901 smells of cherries - wonder if its the same stuff lol!


----------



## oliverhardy (Apr 5, 2008)

*Relaxed VXR*

I always use car shampoo or just neat water after a good polish. I ran out of wash n wax, so when the missus was at work off i went to the bathroom to pinch her (Tesco Sleep Therapy Herbal Bath Soak). Its the dogs ********, better than any wash n wax. Once rinsed and dried off the shine is really good.Am i losing the plot or what 99p a bottle & the dirt flows off the car .


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

oliverhardy said:


> I always use car shampoo or just neat water after a good polish. I ran out of wash n wax, so when the missus was at work off i went to the bathroom to pinch her (Tesco Sleep Therapy Herbal Bath Soak). Its the dogs ********, better than any wash n wax. Once rinsed and dried off the shine is really good.*Am i losing the plot or what 99p a bottle & the dirt flows off the car *.


 Maybe you just dreamt it, induced by the Sleep Therapy shampoo


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Duragloss 901 smells of cherries - wonder if its the same stuff lol!


 Well we do pay about 2-3 times the US price for DG, so possible...


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Bought some of this today I'll see what it's like when the weather improves.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

ahaydock said:


> Duragloss 901 smells of cherries - wonder if its the same stuff lol!


It's not the same stuff.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

RussZS said:


> Which one did you get it from? The new one in Willenhall is quite small and doesn't stock much!
> 
> Dudley?


I got mine from the new one in Cradley Heath there APC is very good also only 88p


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Tesco also do wheel cleaner, anyone tried this?


----------



## slindborg (Jan 6, 2008)

yin said:


> I got mine from the new one in Cradley Heath there APC is very good also only 88p


pffft, value APC is 27p/litre  and an awesome wheel cleaner too.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Tesco also do wheel cleaner, anyone tried this?


Contains acid so it may well do a good cleaning job but at what cost to your alloys long term.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Wheel Cleaner is good, but is too strong. It's 'as good as' AG Wheel Cleaner IMO, but is only £3.

I would just use the above APC on wheels at 2:1, seems to be safe and shifts the muck well.


----------



## dgm67 (Apr 3, 2008)

I just brought some 27p APC to try but the Eco car shampoo (cream one ) was £3.45 at the Dudley store


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

can someone post a pix o the pink car wash so we all know which one


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Tesco is coming up here so iam going to have to try some.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

PWOOD said:


> Contains acid so it may well do a good cleaning job but at what cost to your alloys long term.


The Tesco's stuff I was looking at was red coloured and was £2. Is it the same?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> The Tesco's stuff I was looking at was red coloured and was £2. Is it the same?


Yep its red, but its £2.97 I believe

They do Glass Cleaner too, but Fast Glass for £2.50 will be better


----------



## Rim Wax (Apr 8, 2008)

Just got my first bottle...£2.50...bargain!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The 500ML AutoGlym Shampoo is £2.97 at the one near me - not a bad price...


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

£1.25 for the Pink Shampoo and £2.99 for some AG wheel cleaner and also £3.50 for AG SRP at my local Store


----------



## holty (Apr 2, 2008)

Gandi said:


> £1.25 for the Pink Shampoo and £2.99 for some AG wheel cleaner and also £3.50 for AG SRP at my local Store


that sounds like half price to me - i picked up the shampoo yesterday for 2.50 and noticed the SRP was 7.50....

tried the shampoo today - very impressed


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Tried the shampoo as well today and like the glossy finish it gives and it smells nice as well


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

well said post pix of products


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

This is the one:thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Mel. Now we need some action shots...


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Duragloss 901 smells of cherries - wonder if its the same stuff lol!


No, I guarantee it's not the same stuff!


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

looks the same as CG's Maxi Suds II which also smells of cherries


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

oliverhardy said:


> I always use car shampoo or just neat water after a good polish. I ran out of wash n wax, so when the missus was at work off i went to the bathroom to pinch her (Tesco Sleep Therapy Herbal Bath Soak). Its the dogs ********, better than any wash n wax. Once rinsed and dried off the shine is really good.Am i losing the plot or what 99p a bottle & the dirt flows off the car .






Car Key said:


> Maybe you just dreamt it, induced by the Sleep Therapy shampoo


my dad told me he bought some of the sleep therapy the other day and he says its fantastic, leaves the car sparkling!


----------



## steelwind101 (Mar 2, 2006)

Does the bottle tell you ratio for dilution?

thanks


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Got some today, worth a try at £2.50...you have to be careful when picking it up though as the bottle/colour is almost identical to the screen wash!!

Dilution is 1 and 1/2 capfuls :thumb:


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

i found 1 & half capful wasn't "suddy" enough
i blame our hard water. i'll try a stronger mix tomorrow


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I've bought this to try in the superspray so will have a play with it.


----------

